# Manga recommendation for me



## Youkai (Jan 18, 2011)

Well hi,

since I got a manga reader for my iphone I started reading Manga, mostly did not do because i have problems recognizing whats drawn in the pictures.
I was allways Anime fan and now I finaly got more or less into Manga, problem is still some mangas are hard to read for me and I tend to be spoiled about what i read and what not ^^


Now I need recommendations,

I am currently reading and loving 
Gantz, Beelzebub and Prunus Girl


I like funny romantic manga like Prunus Girl (don't mind if its trap manga or not) 
Science fiction with action like Gantz is great too 
and fighting like Beelzebub needs "fantasy" elements same with Blach, only like it because of the whole death god thing. (not watching bleach frequently any more)


P.S. just recently watched MM! and i was thinking about reading the Manga cuz the anime ended so bad ... question is, is there any difference in the manga ?


----------



## Delta517 (Jan 18, 2011)

Naruto and One Piece FTW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Whats that Manga reader for the iPhone called?


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 18, 2011)

I was gonna say GANTZ!
But you read that already..
Anyway, I just got into manga, also because of my animé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What manga reader do you use?

Anyway, Beserk looks pretty fun so far


----------



## monkat (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, I will ALWAYS recommend Gurren Lagann in any media form.

If you're OK with western graphic novels, the Scott Pilgrim series is fucking amazing.

I just got done reading .hack//Legend of the Twilight. It was OK.

If you want something romantic....

My girlfriend just got done reading Pixie Pop...she said it was really cute.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 18, 2011)

Slayers best manga ever


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 18, 2011)

You can easily find good mangas by adding putting the name of a female sex organ followed by slave or girl.

For example: Anal slave


----------



## raulpica (Jan 18, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> I was gonna say GANTZ!
> But you read that already..
> Same here
> 
> ...


Berserk is really good up until the Hawk of the Millennium Empire Arc - after that it just loses its charm, for various reasons.

I'd recommend it nonetheless.


----------



## pitman (Jan 18, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> (don't mind if its trap manga or not)



Read *Pretty Face*


----------



## monkat (Jan 18, 2011)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> You can easily find good mangas by adding putting the name of a female sex organ followed by slave or girl.
> 
> For example: Anal slave



First of all, by your rule, it would be Anus Slave.

Secondly, the anus isn't really a sex organ, despite being used for it sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Should have just wrote "orifice"


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 18, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, that doesnt tell me anything tho, just started, now at chapter 2 haha.


----------



## mameks (Jan 18, 2011)

I's going to point you towards here :3
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=142...p;hl=essentials


----------



## Youkai (Jan 18, 2011)

I use Manga MF , no clue if one of the others is better but i like it pretty much.

Well i watch Naruto as Anime (not frequently at all especially due to all those stupid filler) and I really would not want to read it as a Manga.
For One Pice ... I think I am the only one who completely dislikes it for drawing style AND story, because if this I am not reading Fairy Tale
thanks anyway.

Hmm well yeah I was thinking about at least read the first few chapter of Berserk cuz a Friend of mine is a Hardcore fan but he is allways pissed that it takes years for a new chapter to arrive which would suck bad if i come to like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gurren Lagann hmm ok I heard that name often but never read or whatched anything off it that might be something I should at least try once.
Western Grafik ... well no ... oO maybe if the story is good but I am not really into something like that (even thaught drawing is not all in a Manga)

Yeah I watched all .Hack Anime ^^


Oh yeah i did start to read Pretty Face some month ago when i did not have my manga reader and befoer onemanga went down ... was one of my "first" trys to get into Manga ... completely forgot about that, well yeah its good i will load it to my phone right now ^^


-----


to add something ... when i was without work i was hardcore anime nerd so best would be recommendations of Manga that have no Anime to it or shortened or whatever ^^

P.S. @shlong 
well yeah thats nice and all BUT if i would want to have the "top" rated manga i could just get me the top 100 in the manga reader, but like Fairy Tale which is pretty hich in the ranks there are enough Manga that do not even barely fit to my taste that are high rated by others thats why i wrote what i more or less like


----------



## raulpica (Jan 18, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Well, I will ALWAYS recommend Gurren Lagann in any media form.


Oh yeah, didn't recommend that because I still have to buy it. Yes, I'll buy the Gurren-Lagann manga. It DESERVES my money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just like I'll buy Gantz, even if I've already read it all up to the latest chapter


----------



## mameks (Jan 18, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is teh awesomenesses ^~^


----------



## Satangel (Jan 18, 2011)

Wrong forum

There's an essentials topic there too, like mentioned here before.


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 18, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That.
And @ OP, yea, I use Manga MF too, since it's the only one where you dont need a subscription or anything.

Oh btw, when do new Gantz chapters come out? If anyone knows..


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jan 18, 2011)

One Piece is my favorite manga of all time. I couldn't recommended t more. The Gurren Lagann manga is also excellent like the previous posters have said. Here's a list of manga you should also read:

Full Metal Alchemist
Beelzebub
Psyren
Astro Boy (Unless you live in an area that sells it, you'll almost surely have to import it, but it's worth it)
Dragon Ball
Naruto


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 18, 2011)

Kyokai no Rinne, by Rumiko Takahashi (InuYasha)
it's pretty fun


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 19, 2011)

Horrible tastes everywhere.



			
				Twiffles said:
			
		

> Spoiler


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 19, 2011)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Horrible tastes everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from that list my faves are Nausicaä 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Uzumaki.. Snail meat


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 19, 2011)

@OP:
http://mangahelpers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50511
Is a thread with some animé's like gantz. Maybe you could check it out. Most of 'em arent on Manga MF tho :


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 19, 2011)

You may enjoy Bio-Booster Armor Guyver, doesn't seem as popular/well known compared to other titles.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 19, 2011)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Horrible tastes everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty good list. I would add Ubelblatt, and maybe Air Gear & Rave for the lulz. 

Avoid Gintama for now, even if it's really fun. It's full of references to a lot of animes/manga/video games/japanese culture and it's episodic (no story). You can also try Bloody Monday (I don't know if it's edited in the US), it's not bad. A story about a young genius hacker who must save the world from a biological weapon with his friends. The "hacking" part is well done for once.


----------



## Aogu (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh god, the first page is nasty....
That poster is quite good though. 

Would seriously recommend Monster, thats on the poster.
Otherwise, if you have an interest in horror, psychological-thriller etc, then the one not to miss is Higurashi: When They Cry.


----------



## N!ck (Jan 20, 2011)

Read To-Love-Ru and Love Hina lol


----------

